# Forum Home Renovation Painting  Square Set or P50 shadowline

## sleeping-wood

I am up to the gyprock stage on a house I have been building and have to make a decision on square set or shadowline profiles. I have previously only ever used cornice and have no experience with either square set or shadowline. Can anyone provide some advice on their experience with either of these finishes.  Thanks

----------


## Rod Dyson

Square set is by far the more popular way to go at least 40% of homes we do are square set.   
Shadow line done properly can look quite effective but it is more expensive than square set and has its downfalls for a perimeter to ceilings.  If the walls are not perfectly straight at the ceiling line the ins and outs will show.  You would need to seal the gap. 
Also when using p50 the walls need to go up first and the ceiling last.  Cutting ceiling sheets has to be far more accurate.  You will also need to batten the ceilings to allow for the wall sheets to extend slighty above the ceiling sheets. Another issue is the rebated edge on the top of the wall sheet will need to be filled or it will show after painting.  This won't be an issue if you have a cut edge at the top. 
Most of the issues outlined above are not a problem with square set. The ceilings go up first and the wall sheets are butted up to the ceiling sheets. No battens required, recessed edge filled in by stopping, any slight imperfections are taken out in the stopping up.  
A popular finish we use in up market homes is, square set to wall/ceiling junction, p50 to door jambs, (sometimes to skirting as well) and reveals to the windows, (aluminium comercial sections). Rarely do we use p50 for the wall/celing junction.   
In comercial projects it is common to use p50 to the top of partition walls, this is pehaps the most prefered method.  However it is usually where partitions are installed after the ceiling has been put in. 
Hope this help a bit. 
Cheers Rod

----------

